# best adhesive for chainstay protector



## blutow (Oct 18, 2016)

I've got a new-ish Intense ACV that has a rubber protector already coming loose from the carbon chainstay. I could probably take it to my shop and have them re-glue it under warranty, but figure it's probably easier to just get some adhesive and spend the time to make sure it's right and won't come off again. 

Any recommendations on what adhesive to use to attach the rubber guard to a carbon chainstay?


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Black silicone. Second more grabby option windshield urethane, also black. You're adhering to the clearcoat over the carbon material, I assume. 24hr cure.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

A little different application, but I re-glued/reconstructed a shredded rubber sole on my flat pedal shoes gluing the bits together and to the hard plastic stiffener with Aquaseal (also used for sealing cotton sidewalls on tubular cx tires) and it worked great. Lot's of stress on it and it's holding up so I imagine it would do a good job adhering a stay guard.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Don't go gluing anything back onto your carbon frame, let the shop do that or it'll void any warranty you have. If you want to stick it back on use the 3M double sided adhesive they use to stick on door trim etc, it has a red peel part and is grey and quite thin.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

Take it to the LBS.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

LyNx said:


> Don't go gluing anything back onto your carbon frame, let the shop do that or it'll void any warranty you have. If you want to stick it back on use the 3M double sided adhesive they use to stick on door trim etc, it has a red peel part and is grey and quite thin.


This ^

I was about to suggest that tape. Also great idea to have the bike shop do it in order to avoid warranty issues in the future. OP whatever you choose be sure it's not going to eat carbon fiber. Many adhesives do eat certain materials in time.


----------



## FullBladdy (Aug 26, 2011)

Zip tie it for now until you can get the shop to fix it. I wouldn't put any adhesives on my carbon frames without knowing for sure they wouldn't impact the material.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Ditch that thing and tape the chainstay instead. Why: 

The stock protector usually doesn't wrap around the bottom, where you'll also get some chain slap. Take a used inner tube, cut it down the middle and use it as a wrap, starting as close to the cassette as possible and working all the way up to the chainrings, cutting it as close as possible and tying off with zip ties. 

You could also wrap the inner tube around the existing protector to hold it on and for additional protection.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Procter said:


> Ditch that thing and tape the chainstay instead. Why:
> 
> The stock protector usually doesn't wrap around the bottom, where you'll also get some chain slap. Take a used inner tube, cut it down the middle and use it as a wrap, starting as close to the cassette as possible and working all the way up to the chainrings, cutting it as close as possible and tying off with zip ties.
> 
> You could also wrap the inner tube around the existing protector to hold it on and for additional protection.


yep, this is what I was going to say.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

+1 on the inner tube, or just zip tie the old one on.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

This thread is on point for me as I have casually been looking for something to work with an old chainstay protector of mine about six months ago. With the caveat that mine is painted steel, prep was key as I tried a few options after cleaning the chainstay with alcohol and heating it up with a hairdryer. I know my original double sided tape was by 3M so I tried:

1) 3M 10lb clear double sided mounting tape. No go. I wanted to try some automotive 3M tape like auto body shops use for trim, etc, but I was worried that it would affect the painted surface. 

2) 3M super 77 multipurpose adhesive spray. For the most part, it worked better but the edges did lift a little. There's a stronger version but I decided not to try it because of the paint. A buddy of mine was in a similar situation with his protector and dremeled the edges so that the protector was beveled. I am too lazy for that. 

Good luck!


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

TowerHobbies.com | AKA Racing Tire Gluing Kit w/Glue & Bands

As a guy who's used many adhesives across several hobbies over the years, that is some amazing stuff. Double edge adhesive tapes will always start to peel at the edges where there is friction/flex/dirt etc. Not to mention you basically need to start over if you go that route. You don't even need to clean real well with this product. I reglued some of the edges of my chain stay protector on my evil following with it & it hasn't budged since.

Pass out with your new 5.10's to close to the bon fire & they completely delaminated to the arch? Reglued with aka & they haven't budged since. Took all of about 2 minutes before I was wearing them again. Mark Weir claims to only carry aka for all on trail tire repair...it's that tuff.

The carbon fiber of today is not the carbon fiber of yore. It's far more stable & impervious to adhesives, solvent etc. It takes some serious heat to reactivate the resin.


----------



## blutow (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies. The stock protector wraps around top and bottom, so I'd like to make that work if possible. LBS said they use tubular tire mastik and I may try that or the 3M adhesive and see how they work (I've got both of those). The hobbie glue sounds like the right long-term fix.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

my bikes are old ( vintage) and the chainstay protectors were long gone when I got them..... I did the innertube protector on both.... one is painted and the other is black chrome


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

blutow said:


> ...LBS said they use tubular tire mastik ....


Cuz that's what they got, and that's what I first tried to repair the soles of my shoes. It's OK, but it's gummy and stretchy, which is perfect for its intended application. Aquaseal is much stronger and tougher. Both are used on and in the proximity of raw carbon fiber rims, repeatedly.


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

This is what I've used on my carbon frame chainstay for the past year and it's still working great!
https://www.amazon.com/3M-Scotch-Moisture-Sealing-Electrical/dp/B001B1AP3O


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ good stuff.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Nash04 said:


> This is what I've used on my carbon frame chainstay for the past year and it's still working great!
> https://www.amazon.com/3M-Scotch-Moisture-Sealing-Electrical/dp/B001B1AP3O


This. Works great, available at Home Depot and a roll is good for more than 5 bikes.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD so please forgive the typos that occur when typing with two fingers.


----------



## DaveRider (Jul 14, 2014)

If you have any friends in aviation, ask them to cut you a strip of Goodrich Deicer Boot Patch. It's rubber & is sticky enough to adhere on it's own without the primer. The piece on my chainstay has been on there for years.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

It's a sticky subject. I'm afraid to give advice for fear of adhesion retaliation.


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

I cut a piece of inner tube to size, and sew it on with dental floss. Lasts just about forever.

Steve Z


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

FullBladdy said:


> Zip tie it for now...


No, zip-tie and forget about it.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

zip tie and a piece of old innertube. 

if you use adhesive, make sure it's safe for carbon.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

If you want to use double-sided tape use one of the 3M VHB very high bond versions like this.
https://www.amazon.com/3M-VHB-5952-...3674&sr=8-4&keywords=3m+vhb+double+sided+tape
The bonding power increases until it's 100% of its strength after 72 hours.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I've used zip ties and an old tube or old tire for most of the last 30 years on my steel, aluminum, and ti frames, none of which had clutch derailleurs. Cheap, durable, quiet and no adhesive to damage the frame. My current carbon frame came from the manufacturer with a fitted neoprene and rubber wrap around protector, so I haven't needed to use a tube or tire on it.

This protector made from an old tire is still going strong on this ti frame after more than 12,000 miles. 








Tube / zip tie protector had 3600 miles on it before I pulled the parts off this hard tail frame for another build.


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 26, 2010)

Nash04 said:


> This is what I've used on my carbon frame chainstay for the past year and it's still working great!
> https://www.amazon.com/3M-Scotch-Moisture-Sealing-Electrical/dp/B001B1AP3O


I agree, this stuff is excellent, great protection, durable, easy to apply, and can be easily removed if needed.


----------



## cadoretteboat (Aug 27, 2011)

Down tube protector removed. It was held in place with 3m super 77 . The finish is as new.


----------



## pulsepro (Sep 13, 2007)

Just put a neoprene Velcro protector over it and ride.


----------



## 153stars (Nov 27, 2013)

+1 on the 3M VHB tape sometimes hobby shops sell it in short lengths. I really like the lettered rubber pad over neoprene protector, that I got on ebay . The custom ones that come on BMC trailfoxes are nicest ever.


----------



## bigAIRpete69 (Mar 26, 2019)

de-icer... i'm a private pilot... and this, good Sir, is a stupendous idea!


----------

